# WRUW July 2014 / ЧВСН Июль 2014г.



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Climbing to the Hoher Kranzberg (1391 m. / 4564 ft.) at the border to Austria.
The big one is the Wettersteinwand (2482 m. / 8143 ft.) part of the Wetterstein mountain range.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Vodolaz today. The date is jumping double...need to rectify. Good day comrades.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

today no.10 from 99 ;-)


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

_*Happy:
*_


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

This month Raketa 2209.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Starting July with...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this tonight. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

Even though it's Canada Day, I went to work anyways. It's an interesting experience working in an almost completely empty office all day. After work, I took a few pictures around the building.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Raketa 0 to start off July.
Happy Canada day comrades !


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

3133 "Regent/OSCO"


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

And now...a zulu.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

Today Komandirskie Soviet classic Tank.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Tuesday : Buran Siberia

... feels heavier than the Vostok 1964!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning Comrades!!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Still looking for his brother


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

090 on this hot July day.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Thursday!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I do love this one, in recent hot weather








Such a beautiful understated dial


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Wearing my newly-arrived Cyrillic type 350 amphibian. Even wear on all parts, I will leave it just like it is. Keeping good time with a so-so amplitude but I will not be removing those hands anytime soon for a service. I had my doubts about the crystal but now that I have it it seems okay.














































With black comrade and no, I didn't synchronize those second hands.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G. Delgado


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Early Poljot cal.3133 w/original bracelet









The final piece - as I know currently know it to be - to my first-generation cal. 3133 evolutionary puzzle. b-)


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

My OKEAH. Still my favorite watch no matter how many other things I acquire.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bored in the office on a Friday... waiting for happy hour.










Actually waiting for this...


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Just got a bezel from Russia to create my Vostok-based Bay of Black Sea (?)




























The bezel comes from ebayer boris_gvb. Fits pretty well, but it is kinda thick. It makes the crystal look almost flat, and changes how the light reflects from the face.

Still though, I think it's pretty cool. Way better than those almost-exact homage mods using Seikos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

The lesser known Sturmanskie brother, not chronographic but automatic, same-sized and 23 jewelled too. Forever lost in the twilight zone between February 28 and 29.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

masterdelgado said:


>


Stunning, masterdelgado, a great strap choice!



Perdendosi said:


> Just got a bezel from Russia to create my Vostok-based Bay of Black Sea (?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what a cool and original idea with the Black Sea, Perdendosi, - a Black Bay homage with a delightful Vostok twist


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

made from spare parts ...and it WORKS :-d


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Poljot 2614 today, reading my favorite poet
















Ivor Gurney, World War I poet, and this week's Radio 3 composer of the week
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b047zkpl


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy 4th!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Was wearing my Raketa Atom on Thursday:
View attachment 1551039
















And for a rainy cool July 4th holiday (courtesy of Hurricane Arthur), this odd purple dialed Vostok Ministry which may, or may not, have a 2427 ticking under the hood.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Not a Russian watch, but rather an East German digital made by Ruhla







The watch shares some heritage with early Integral modules made in Belarus. This watch works just like the Integral Leader 10/Elektronika 5-29367, except there is no alarm feature (there is no speaker) and the "Set" button has found its way over to the other side of the case. The module in this model is referred to as "UMF 15-21" according to this website. Apparently the circuitry was made in a television factory in Berlin, which is pretty cool!

Around the edges of the case where some of the grey plating has worn off I can see the golden color of bronze, the buttons also look bronze, which is strange for a digital watch!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Another piece of 1st Moscow Watch Factory history:


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Poljot Ruslan! Have a good weekend!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Four ways to celebrate the 4th of July (US Independence Day)...


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

First time wearing this treasure from the bottom of the drawer!
Shiny new Komandirski CCCP era...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Nec Plus Ultra: Poljot + Sturmanskie + Poljot Bracelet!

PS: And some UralAirlines models to crown it all


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Single hander today. Have a great weekend all.


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

The tallships are currently in the Netherlands so i visited some ships and couldnt help but shoot some pictures of my scuba onboard of the Russian tallship the Kruzenshtern from Kaliningrad.
In the harbour there was also the tallship MIR from Sint Petersburg. Funny thing is, i visited both cities personally


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Kirova 3133 today


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

ready for the match against the mighty Holland... go my little Giant go Costa Rica!!!










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*GOOD LUCK COSTA RICA*.


jose-CostaRica said:


> ready for the match against the mighty Holland... go my little Giant go Costa Rica!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you!

OK ready to rock!










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Still wearing this Vostok. Today, a day on the beach in Fairfield, CT


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Orange Amplibia, to celebrate the Dutch victory against Costarica :-d


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Rising sun...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Old tank...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, it's not a nuclear powered submarine...









but it can fit through here...









which leads to this very peaceful area of the park:







:-!

Lots of Americans venture up here during the summer months:









Can anyone guess the name of this fishing club? The "C" in the logo stands for "The ___ Club".


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Slava in the summer sun.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful day up in the Shropshire hills today. One of my favourite dials 'red star rising' Vostok Komandirskie. Some say 'red sun rising' but it's such a lovely day I don't mind. Cheers.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

lucky watch said:


> Beautiful day up in the Shropshire hills today. One of my favourite dials 'red star rising' Vostok Komandirskie. Some say 'red sun rising' but it's such a lovely day I don't mind. Cheers.
> 
> Lovely watch. lovely weather!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

polmax3133 said:


> Well, it's not a nuclear powered submarine...
> 
> Does it stand for 'come and stay' because I want to come and stay! Absolutely stunning. You live in a beautiful part of the planet.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

A newly acquired Komandirskie 'Peace March'. It is in stunning condition for its age. I don't get into the whole timing the accuracy thing but I'm not kidding when I say this must be +/- 1sec a day. I think it may be more accurate than any of my quartz watches. I didn't used to like Komandirskies and I don't like the newer type ones but I think these vintages are beauties. Now I'm looking for a 'Cossack' in good condition and a 'Ka'bah' in a type x33 case! Cheap, cheerful and delightful.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

On Ledermax Strap


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Love that blue dial!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

67 this morning. Wish all comrades a great week!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

My shamefully misspelled Italian watch.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

_"Does it stand for 'come and stay' because I want to come and stay! Absolutely stunning. You live in a beautiful part of the planet."

_I wouldn't mind having that place for a week or two, myself! ;-)

But no, the clues for figuring out the name of "The __ Club" were a) as mentioned, it's an American fishing club; b) the unknown name starts with a "P"; and c) the base for the club's logo is a keystone:










And on this rainy Monday, I'm wearing my new sub-commander:


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yesterday








Now








Tonight


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Sportivnie today.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

PI-CCCP today. Good morning Comrades!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Glory to defunct LIP without whom the Soviet watches would have been oversized all these 60 odd years!

Here, a quartz reinterpretation by New LIP of a work from Roger Tallon of the 70's.

Not a bull-head, a... unicorn-head?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all , my new to me Poljot .


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yay!
Welcome Dave!
Nice 3133!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Yay!
> Welcome Dave!
> Nice 3133!


Thanks kath.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Yesterday ...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Ambling2595 (Jun 23, 2014)

My first post on the Russian side of WUS and my first Poljot 3133


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

have a good one everybody!










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Cornavin this afternoon, AU10 gold plated with a Vostok 2214 inside.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm really liking this new addition to my watch drawer!


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Luch Amphibian Favourite for the footie tonight. Brazil-Germany. May the best team win. b-)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

1967








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Vacation!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

No vacation for me or any reefs in sight. Only the usual rush hour. Good morning Comrades


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

After using it to wake me up for the Germany-Brazil game at 3am my time, now on my wrist for the day.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Aight.. I guess not for the whole day as I said earlier. Got a bracelet fitted to a newly arrived Poljot stadium watch, so...









Nice to get the Thai tuk tuk in the shot too. Always makes me wonder if whoever made these watches 40 years ago would imagine then ending up in all these places around the globe..


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

This Start feels like a feather after wearing those chunky chronos!


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

This just arrived the other day. It was kind of an impulse buy, but already I think it's a definite "keeper".


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gagarin today and lunch time now with world cup fever in the foreground


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Received this one earlier this week, I swapped it to a 710 case, only need new hands to complete it (and a black version to complete the set)


----------



## lmurtone (Jul 17, 2012)

Kirova flieger watch.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

hantms said:


> Aight.. I guess not for the whole day as I said earlier. Got a bracelet fitted to a newly arrived Poljot stadium watch, so...
> 
> View attachment 1556097
> 
> ...


Love these shots of 'everyday' Thailand, exotic yet so familiar to us all I imagine!


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Raketa perpetual calendar.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Raketa today.







Who said nose art was passe?


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

12h- PM of course 
I and my Amphibia in north Norway.
Some night pictures from north Norway and my Russian watch


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Thursday:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yesterday's nightshift








Yesterday day








Today


----------



## Nabucodonosorus Rex (Feb 6, 2014)

Winding my Véritable Westminster before Bastille Day weekend, gone for canoeing fishing dancing fireworking... it will last for a week (the winding!).
And it rewind my Amphibia too.


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

gekos said:


> 12h- PM of course
> I and my Amphibia in north Norway.
> Some night pictures from north Norway and my Russian watch
> View attachment 1558058


Lofoten? Is this the actual weather ? With Motorbike...? 

Now I'm envious


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Friday comrades.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Unrussian.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1555050
> 
> 
> Glory to defunct LIP without whom the Soviet watches would have been oversized all these 60 odd years!
> ...


Nice one, emoscambio :-!

My "*Type A*" says hello ;-)


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Well today I am wearing a Seagull 1963 so I posted it in the Chinese section. Got to say, have a great weekend, to all my friends in the Russian section. Cheers. b-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bonsoir!
Evening change to my civvie 3133, out for drinks with a colleague








He's actually flown the Mi-8 Hip as seen on this factory commemorative watch, so taking it along to show him


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a great weekend!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful shots of Norway Gekos.....and the Amphibia obviously!


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Friday:










Stunning landscape Gekos!


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

Trip to Chicago with the Moscow Classic P-7


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Saturday morning, dance school!


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful day up here in the hills today. Cheers.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

New nato for my Amphibia.


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Saturday:

A new addition to my collection ...


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Elektronika 5.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Vostok Amfibia Seaman


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A favourite OKEAH


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

This arrived about a month ago, since then i've made a couple of changes. The original bezel with the zigzag pattern was too ''eye catching'' so i tried the "traditional" red and black dot bezel which fits by the way, not bad. the bracelet is from my 090 again not bad. needless to say i've been wearing this a lot lately! enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Jerlian, newly cleaned, serviced, and 20mm leather band fitted:




























Jerlians were assembled in Guam during the '70s for sale in the US. They used all Chinese parts except for the movement which was the venerable Poljot 2609.H 21600 bph engine, one of the top five ever made, in my opinion. Pictures below from this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/jerlian-watch-poljot-movement-little-cold-war-history-988048.html


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Just got back from a 10 day vacation and this is waiting for me. This one is going to be on the wrist for a while. How great is it to be able to write "better then described" in a e-bay review?


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Now all I need is a sports car!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My Vostok beater at Glastonbury&#8230;

One of the smaller stages










The Pyramid stage field before it all starts - a place of peace










Skrillex headlines on the Other Stage










The Pyramid stage looking much busier before Metilica 










I was in the mosh pit for Metalica!!! Conditions didn't allow for a wrist shot I'm afraid


















I no longer own that Vostok, a lovely Argentinian lady sat next to me on the plane to Chile admired it, so I gave it to her. To the best of my knowledge it now resides in Mendoza. Pics of my Strela in South America to come


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

One of the last Molnija ChK-6 ever built. It was made in 1965 - I previously thought they went out of production in 1964. It was in great condition, and I gave it as a gift to someone who has always wanted but never had a mechanical watch.










As an aside, I also got my other ChK-6 (a more worn and dirty one for which I had started a thread a couple months ago) fixed up by a local watchmaker and it's now running well.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice ChK-6, wizee!
I gave one as a gift to my pocket watch collecting friend. Hadn't realised it was such an old model (had assumed 70s)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm jetting back to the past too, with my Raketa


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Sunday morning, sitting on the balcony, drinking my coffee and wearing my 80s civilian 3133 Poljot.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My Strela in Chile&#8230;

Some petroglyphs (thought to be Inca in origin) on a hillside in the Aconcagua Valley - fascinating, and beautiful!



















A commemorative stone  and plaque celebrating the discovery of the Carmenere grape variety in Chile. Previously used in Bordeaux blends, this variety is now almost virtually extinct in the rest of the world including France, but is now the flagship variety of Chile. The stone was placed in the exact spot where the Carmenere variety was spotted amongst what was otherwise assumed to be a vineyard of Merlot vines only.










A night at the opera - the opening night of Lacme at the National Theatre in Santiago. A magical evening&#8230;



















The huge Chilean flag opposite the Presidential Palace in Santiago










The Presidential Palace


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Luch, getting ready for the match tonight, I am neutral I just like German beer.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Poljot alarm this morning. A most civilised way to wake up. Welcome back Geoff Adams. Cheers.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

lucky watch said:


> Poljot alarm this morning. A most civilised way to wake up. Welcome back Geoff Adams. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 1561266


 Hey thanks Lucky Watch - good to be back! And I agree with you, it's an Alarm sort of day, so I'll be wearing my Basilika out tonight, and it says hi to your Alarm


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Poljot B-Uhr today


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

doing some carpentry and other stuff around the house today, so went for this one and trying out a new red white blue i got.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

The huge Chilean flag opposite the Presidential Palace in Santiago










The Presidential Palace 










[/QUOTE]

A very good travelstrelaogue there Geoff. I too have stood outside La Moneda......but probably had an £8.99 Casio digital on at the time!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Cracking day walking in the post Tour de France Yorkshire Dales which took in the villages of Burnsall and Linton. I chose the versatile Amphibia 090SE, suitable for all terrains and conditions (especially when you take your watch off and submerge it in a river just so you can put a picture of it on WUS later on!)


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Astute-C;8085578
A very good travelstrelaogue there Geoff. I too have stood outside La Moneda......but probably had an £8.99 Casio digital on at the time!
[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks very much Comrade Astute-C, for your kind words, it really is an impressive place isn't it. As expected there are loads of police surrounding the place, looking very intimidating - however once you start chatting with them, they seem really nice guys. This sergeant was happy to take my picture and have a couple taken by me - I thought about asking him for a wrist shot of the watch he was wearing, but he might have thought that a bit odd, so I didn't LOL


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

This old diver is still looking good...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Arrived in Saturday's post. Really like the silver sunburst dial!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

World Cup fever is over. Back to work on a Monday morning. 3aka3 with some WC babes ( newspaper of course)...happy week ahead Comrades.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

I think this is possibly my first post in the Russian forums. Any way I'm in a sekonda badged poljot alarm watch today. 


















People call me Mez... They do that because that's my name.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another favourite (Grail):


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

One of my favourite PLARBs...


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Geoff Adams said:


> Thanks very much Comrade Astute-C, for your kind words, it really is an impressive place isn't it. As expected there are loads of police surrounding the place, looking very intimidating - however once you start chatting with them, they seem really nice guys. This sergeant was happy to take my picture and have a couple taken by me - I thought about asking him for a wrist shot of the watch he was wearing, but he might have thought that a bit odd, so I didn't LOL


Love it! What with the extreme lengths some of us Russian forumers are going to these days I wouldn't have been surprised if you'd got him to wear your watch for a photo! There should be a prize for the photo with most effort!


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

today Amphibia 090


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Astute-C said:


> Love it! What with the extreme lengths some of us Russian forumers are going to these days I wouldn't have been surprised if you'd got him to wear your watch for a photo! There should be a prize for the photo with most effort!


Actually that sounds like a really good idea - a prize for the most imaginative F10 watch/wrist shot. I'm kicking myself for not thinking of asking my uniformed friend to try on my Strela for watch shot, what a great idea, but spilt milk eh! I think Comrades Polmax and Ejekutor must be front runners for this at the moment. Maybe we could get a thread running over the course of a year for willing entrants to place their photos. How would it be judged - it would have to be someone or a group of forumers with a fairly diminished sense of social responsibility me thinks, considering some of the watch shots I might consider - the more off piste the better eh The prize - a tidy but cheap Vostok of some description?


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


>


Snap.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Geoff Adams said:


> Actually that sounds like a really good idea - a prize for the most imaginative F10 watch/wrist shot. I'm kicking myself for not thinking of asking my uniformed friend to try on my Strela for watch shot, what a great idea, but spilt milk eh! I think Comrades Polmax and Ejekutor must be front runners for this at the moment. Maybe we could get a thread running over the course of a year for willing entrants to place their photos. How would it be judged - it would have to be someone or a group of forumers with a fairly diminished sense of social responsibility me thinks, considering some of the watch shots I might consider - the more off piste the better eh The prize - a tidy but cheap Vostok of some description?


Count me in please. b-)


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

wearing my brand new raketa wind rose still ;-)


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Saturday evening, Woodstock, Oxfordshire. 'Battle Prom' at Blenheim Palace, out of shot to the left. I was leaning out of an attic window. It took several attempts, and this is a composite shot taken with a smartphone and Photoshopped, but it's the result I wanted. The star of the pic is, of course, the Poljot Aviator...


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

weodmonath said:


> Saturday evening, Woodstock, Oxfordshire. 'Battle Prom' at Blenheim Palace, out of shot to the left. I was leaning out of an attic window. It took several attempts, and this is a composite shot taken with a smartphone and Photoshopped, but it's the result I wanted. The star of the pic is, of course, the Poljot Aviator...
> 
> View attachment 1562624


Love it!!!


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

The new RR.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

weodmonath said:


> Saturday evening, Woodstock, Oxfordshire. 'Battle Prom' at Blenheim Palace, out of shot to the left. I was leaning out of an attic window. It took several attempts, and this is a composite shot taken with a smartphone and Photoshopped, but it's the result I wanted. The star of the pic is, of course, the Poljot Aviator...
> 
> View attachment 1562624


I am just imagining that the Spitfire is on lend lease to the Soviet Union and you are leaning out of a window in Smolensk!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

A rare Second Moscow START I just finished cleaning and servicing:


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

The postman delivered this yesterday to my delight from Spain. Great near mint Rising Star (or Sun). The dial is simply beautiful. Just put on an extra strap to get some wrist time first.

No great shots but a little bit lazy than Comrades Geoff, Polmax, Astute and the list goes on. Promise to improve in time..lol.

Having an indian brekky and a nice cup of pull-tea ( known as teh tarik in Malaysia).

Have a great Tuesday everyone!!


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

Stalin-era Pobeda with a 32mm case diameter


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

I wondered about PLARB, comrade mysterian - surely not a roll of fat such as mayo (Urban dictionary)
Then I found this -
PLARB
Podvodnaya Lodka Atomnaya Raketnaya Ballisticheskaya 
(Russian: Nuclear Powered Ballistic Missile Submarine)
I love learning this stuff


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all , the le today on a nato . DW


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

subwave 3133


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

putra3007 said:


> The postman delivered this yesterday to my delight from Spain. Great near mint Rising Star (or Sun). The dial is simply beautiful. Just put on an extra strap to get some wrist time first.
> 
> No great shots but a little bit lazy than Comrades Geoff, Polmax, Astute and the list goes on. Promise to improve in time..lol.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures of a truly iconic watch - congratulations on your pristine acquisition Comrade Putra! And how I envy you your wonderful breakfast!!! You have a great Tuesday too, good sir!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Different day, different 1МЧЗ


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

Today my Zvezda received two new straps.


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Had an important meeting today.... so I choose my watch carefully 
"Sinn Finanzplatzuhr" look-alike... Makes me look Important _(in_ my mind :-d )









Phil


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

putra3007 said:


> The postman delivered this yesterday to my delight from Spain. Great near mint Rising Star (or Sun). The dial is simply beautiful. Just put on an extra strap to get some wrist time first.
> 
> No great shots but a little bit lazy than Comrades Geoff, Polmax, Astute and the list goes on. Promise to improve in time..lol.
> 
> ...


Love the watch but I'd like to sample the breakfast even more!


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Arrived today. First Komandirskie.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Wearing my new to me Kirovskie Type 1 circa 1941/42 right after the evacuation of the First Moscow Watch Factory, with movement stamped HC and very rare dial with blue print and First Moscow Watch Factory inscription under the 12. A real beauty out of Hans' collection, very happy to own this and will put up a dedicated thread when I have time.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Still this one for today. When the rising star becomes the rising sun. Good day all comrades.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all , It's the Poljot chrono for me today .DW..






.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Slava Today!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Poljot journey yesterday; sturmanskie civilian 3133 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

summer day & Amphibia 090


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Poljot today. 1985 export model.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

My old Radio Room beater... 
-beat up so much, the bracelet broke mere seconds after this photo!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Strela 3133


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

23j Poljot 'Amphibian'


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Received this yesterday in minty conditon. Feeling great this morning but spoilt by the traffic jam (again).










Noon approaching and checking out the weather...a bit hazy though










Familiar page in the background and walah...its 12 noon and lunch. Half a rotation to be precise. Good day all comrades...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1565640


Its really a beauty emos. I am envious. Which year were such models produced?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

putra3007 said:


> Its really a beauty emos. I am envious. Which year were such models produced?


Recently


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

I think the puppy wants to show off a watch!


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

This Poljot export pictured in '77 catalog while I putter around this morning. Notice how the winding gear is fastened with two small screws instead of the more modern backwards-threaded single screw and the bridges lack any marking. Strange....

Second hand is same color as painted hour bars.

Spasibo!





































'77 Poljot catalog:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Hmmm...I guess I made a mistake posting. Anyway here's what I am wearing and the complete post: WRUW July 2014 / ЧВСН Июль 2014г. - Page 23










Spasibo!


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Wore my Elektronika for work today.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wearing this again;


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

Superb!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

marko14 said:


> View attachment 1565872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565873


 Excellent photo - they have such sharp little teeth when they are that age


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Found this while looking for some paperwork, I'd forgotten all about it! Have set that straight by wearing it today and ordering a few 18mm NATOS to liven things up


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Mailman dropped this off for me today. Very good condition.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Rare Zaria from my collection


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just back from warranty repair. Less than 2 months turnaround from Meranom! Great job, Meranom! Shipping took most of the 2 months from California to Russia and back. Happy to have my 090 back!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Site work today and great day to be out of office. Very happy with my new minty Albratos and the patina effect on the lume. Cheers and great Friday all Comrades...happy hour soon


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

fargelios said:


> Rare Zaria from my collection


A little known Zaria product, yet one of my all time favourites in green or red dial, and chrome or yellow plated cases!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Geoff Adams said:


> Excellent photo &#150; they have such sharp little teeth when they are that age


How do you think the watch-strap industry punches those holes in their products?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all , Today it's the new to me 090 . Cheers . DW.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Look what *Lampoc* sent me today. It's a manual wind Amphibia and as you can see an operation desert shield dial. Absolute classic and to make my weekend there was a gift of a Rusky deployment strap that I have just fitted. *Lampoc* is typical of the great people here in the Russian section of this forum.
Have a great weekend my friends and special thanks to* Lampoc *for my new watch and gift.
Cheers.


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Friday!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

I like to put this cheap Komandirskie strap on sometimes










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Vostok Amphibia ... another trusty beater!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

At the office....


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Vostok Komandirskie! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

This old friend this morning.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f3rdin (Mar 31, 2014)

Fresh from the day! Two new watches from the same package :





Great family vostok here :


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Still my new Vostok Amphibia *'Desert Shield' *and one of my friends.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

S.E. 100 today, too wet & humid for anything vintage.


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ufbot (Jul 2, 2014)

planning a fishing trip earlier today


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Cloudy and cool today..


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

420 cased SE. Must be time for a beer. Cheers.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Raketa.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

New Raketa world time.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Blue Pobeda with new blue strap for the Mrs..

I think any Pobeda is potentially a phenomenal ladies watch. (I wear them too though of course, just maybe not this bright blue one.  )


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lil orange number today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

And the Zero for me.. Still pondering strap options.


----------



## Ejekutor (Nov 18, 2012)

My Brandenburg Gate Soviet Amphibian








[/URL]


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Dude!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

hantms said:


> And the Zero for me.. Still pondering strap options.
> 
> View attachment 1569192


Looks great on this NATO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redrabbit (Feb 11, 2013)

090 tonneau Amphibia + bezel from boris_gvb with Seiko insert + CUDA rubber from Benarus.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

redrabbit said:


> 090 tonneau Amphibia + bezel from boris_gvb with Seiko insert + CUDA rubber from Benarus.
> 
> View attachment 1569243
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! I love that dial. And I really like that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

A magical hot summer's evening in the pretty beer garden at the lovely Craft Bar in Lincoln, overlooked by the lit-up Cathedral, and seen through the prism of my historic Sturmanskie 31659 - far too many cocktails for my own good though, oh how my head did pound in the morning


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

redrabbit said:


> 090 tonneau Amphibia + bezel from boris_gvb with Seiko insert + CUDA rubber from Benarus.
> 
> View attachment 1569243
> 
> ...


 You made me dig mine out










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Komandirskies today..


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

mp34me said:


> Komandirskies today..
> View attachment 1569509
> 
> View attachment 1569510


they look in mint condition , first one is very nice


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning Comrades and great week.


----------



## maxwinamp (May 19, 2009)

Today's watch. Sanded away the chrome plating and here's the look of the Komandirskies.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## pantazis2010 (Apr 11, 2014)

Our recently acquired Amphibias from Meranom will have plenty of wrist time during the Hellenic Summer. My sister's in law:









My lovely wife's Phibie:









And my blue Dude, whose amazing colour can not be captured by any camera, imo...Thanks Meranom for the excellent service and watches. We are now all, officially adicted!!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

It's a lovely day for a KGB Komandirskie.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Tough call, but I went with the 2612 on a custom leather zulu.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Visiting my eldest daughter in Manchester - we decided to have a look at the excellent Manchester Museum and Jazz Festival. I took my Radio Room with me. You may notice that the times reading on my watch are a little strange - this is because when I got to the museum I decided to wind it up and it broke - it wouldn't wind on anymore even though the crown is still rotating - and also the seconds hand has stopped and it will not work at all. It goes off to Mr Ellis in Porthmadog for a fix shortly, with worst possible scenario I will buy a new 2409 movement for it from Meranom. Anyway, enjoy the pics&#8230;

You can see my daughter in between the two tusks 


















A 3,000 year old mummy









I was rather hoping that the 'aggressive lion goddess' and the power of prayer to her would somehow fix my Radio Room - but no :-(










Aquatic dinosaur of some description









I was hoping if I showed this chameleon my Radio Room dial for long enough he would reflect the lovely black red and pink pattern in his skin - alas no&#8230;










The Manchester Jazz Festival in the picturesque Albert Square


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Geoff Adams said:


> Visiting my eldest daughter in Manchester - we decided to have a look at the excellent Manchester Museum and Jazz Festival. I took my Radio Room with me. You may notice that the times reading on my watch are a little strange - this is because when I got to the museum I decided to wind it up and it broke - it wouldn't wind on anymore even though the crown is still rotating - and also the seconds hand has stopped and it will not work at all. It goes off to Mr Ellis in Porthmadog for a fix shortly, with worst possible scenario I will buy a new 2409 movement for it from Meranom. Anyway, enjoy the pics&#8230; You can see my daughter in between the two tusks  A 3,000 year old mummy I was rather hoping that the 'aggressive lion goddess' and the power of prayer to her would somehow fix my Radio Room - but no :-( Aquatic dinosaur of some description I was hoping if I showed this chameleon my Radio Room dial for long enough he would reflect the lovely black red and pink pattern in his skin - alas no&#8230; The Manchester Jazz Festival in the picturesque Albert Square


Sorry to hear about you RR - since misery loves company and if it makes you feel better I had the same thing happen to my 1949 Sturmanskie: need to find someone capable to have a look at it.......


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Ham2 said:


> Sorry to hear about you RR - since misery loves company and if it makes you feel better I had the same thing happen to my 1949 Sturmanskie: need to find someone capable to have a look at it.......


 Ach, sorry to hear this my friend - what a pain, but such is the life of a vintage watch collector I suppose. I'm sure you will find a good watch repair solution soon. You could always send it to one of the more reasonable watch fixers in the UK - we seem to have a few of them over here&#8230;


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good Tuesday morning Comrades. Nice photos there Geoff.

Its about 8am+ here in kuala lumpur. Usual rush hour with radio constantly reporting the MH17 tragedy. Ironically i have a vdv transiting in Kiev to KL.










Thoughts of planes playing in my mind. Passing an old airport which is the first those days. It is now for military use but will be closed soon in the name of development.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

New band for my SE..


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

putra3007 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Comrades. Nice photos there Geoff. Its about 8am+ here in kuala lumpur. Usual rush hour with radio constantly reporting the MH17 tragedy. Ironically i have a vdv transiting in Kiev to KL. Thoughts of planes playing in my mind. Passing an old airport which is the first those days. It is now for military use but will be closed soon in the name of development.


I will pick up my 2609 on Saturday at my watchmaker's. Just the same as yours, and the last available in Germany, according to the general importer , not cheap, but someone has to finance the economy, isn't it?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

My slightly altered Amphibia with a different bezel, transparent caseback and kangaroo leather nato strap.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sturmanskie Gagarin 50th today.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

A common Raketa from the '60s bought from US seller with fuzzy picture and $15 price tag. Cleaned and serviced and crystal polished (couldn't get it perfect but it looked like the original profile so I kept it), it looks all authentic to me and is working like a new one. This design is so common I may not have bought it if it hadn't been so cheap but now that I have it I can see why it was so popular. Much nicer in person, it's a classic Raketa design I'm happy to own.

Spasibo!


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Visiting my eldest daughter in Manchester - we decided to have a look at the excellent Manchester Museum and Jazz Festival. I took my Radio Room with me. You may notice that the times reading on my watch are a little strange - this is because when I got to the museum I decided to wind it up and it broke - it wouldn't wind on anymore even though the crown is still rotating - and also the seconds hand has stopped and it will not work at all. It goes off to Mr Ellis in Porthmadog for a fix shortly, with worst possible scenario I will buy a new 2409 movement for it from Meranom. Anyway, enjoy the pics&#8230;

*Sorry to hear about the RR Geoff, it must have been the mummys curse! Let us know how you get on with the repair. Great pics.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

schnurrp said:


> A common Raketa from the '60s bought from US seller with fuzzy picture and $15 price tag. Cleaned and serviced and crystal polished (couldn't get it perfect but it looked like the original profile so I kept it), it looks all authentic to me and is working like a new one. This design is so common I may not have bought it if it hadn't been so cheap but now that I have it I can see why it was so popular. Much nicer in person, it's a classic Raketa design I'm happy to own.
> 
> Spasibo!


Lovely 'dauphine' hands!


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

This old girl this evening










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Decided to go Swiss today! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this for the rest of the day. Just put it on rubber. I'm still getting used to it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Decided I wasn't loving the rubber strap so I put this back on.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, looks like Geoff and I both decided to wear our Radio Rooms yesterday!

However, after a yesterdays long trip, I was just too wiped-out to post anything come evening... but luckily I have my act back together tonight for a decent showing. I had to throw that in because this particular Radio Room has a date-window...

Anyway, without further ado, yesterdays nine-hour "Radio Room Classic" boat excursion around Parry Island:

Getting to the marina and prepping for the trip is an adventure in and of itself! After finally getting under way, the first stop is one of the few public docks in the area, where I can fill up with my own fuel that I lugged onboard to avoid the outrageous prices at the marina!.









I'd much rather buy another Radio Room w/orange peel paint finish...

Here we are underway again, through the Outer Islands passing a beautiful sailboat.









In the background, is Palestine Island, a summer retreat for famous songwriter Irving Berlin, the American (Russian born) composer of well known popular songs such as "White Christmas" and "There's No Business Like Show Business".

Heading down Waubuno Channel we pass Killbear Point at the southern tip of Killbear Provincial Park.









Killbear, with many sandy beaches and campsites, is one of the most popular parks in Ontario. Google "Killbear Provincial Park" to see an aerial view of this seen on the homepage (no boat present ;-)).

Now we come to a fun activity where we see who can be the first to point out the problem with this location!









The question: What is not correct about this location? There is obviously a navigational aid for boats traveling in and out of Parry Sound proper; some text indicating your location; some rocks; some pine trees; some water; and the sky. So, what is not correct about this location?

Being that 95% of the shoreline at Killbear is filled with campers or people-packed beaches at this time of year, I was happy to find my own private little beach to crash land on:









It's only about twenty feet wide with weeds at the shoreline, but beggars can't be choosers... so I'll take it!

Heading towards town:









The famous "Hole In The Wall" that the Island Queen cruise ship passes through daily:









The icebreaker Samuel Risley, recently arrived at the Coast Guard station.









Besides the station is Waubuno beach, where the recovered anchour belonging to the sunken ship "Waubuno" is on display. You may recall this story from a previous post. The steamship was very instrumental is settling the town when founded.

You may also remember me posting a picture from the end of this wharf back in May? Well, now we're on the water:









With the "Still Watch" and "Island Queen" moored at the Wharf, as before.

The Rose Point Swing Bridge of the former Ottawa, Arnprior and Parry Sound Railway:









The railway hauled grain and wood products from Depot Harbour and Central Ontario to the St Lawrence Valley - for a time, it was the busiest railway in Canada. Operations closed in 1952, and the bridge was converted for road traffic access to and from the Parry Island.

Taking a break at Devil's Elbow where an ant in the woods bit my wife:









Following the South Channel back out to the bay:









Closer to the main body of water, the outer islands are well worn from being exposed to harsh winds and waves for tens of thousands of years:









And my final pick of the day:









Thanks for looking, and I hope you enjoyed the ride!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Steve, great pictures and what an amazing place to be now (coz its scorching hot now in KL at 355pm). Wish i was there and as usual, beautiful RR (too bad for Geoff though).


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Very beautiful pics, of a very beautiful and interesting place Polmax my friend - I really enjoyed those. Your watch is also outstanding - a RR with date window?? - what model is it?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_For now_, this *BIG ZERO* 'Export'


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Great shots as usual Reno.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rush hour as usual earlier today...










Now tea time and ciggie break


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

putra3007 said:


> Great shots as usual Reno.


Thanks putra3007, I appreciate


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Wearing my recently rediscovered Komandirskie Tank again today - now with matching strap !


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

This just arrived, so I have gone Swiss today. It's a pity that Poljot didn't make an automatic chrono like the Valjoux 7750 in this.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, guys! Yesterday it was over 30c here as well! Thankfully a cold front has moved in. However, our first heat wave of the season is no doubt just around the corner.

The watch I was wearing is the "Geralskie" version of the Radio Room. Here is the better known version:


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Late starting my day off after a twilight shift last night. No schedule to keep to today so I'm enjoying the luch.



















People call me Mez... They do that because that's my name.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Elektronika 5.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

And now, for the end of the day, a brand new *RAKETA* "ATOM", directly from Russia (a gift from my parents, who've been on vacation there  )
































































I *love* my parents :-d


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

100SE today.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Reno said:


> I *love* my parents :-d


If I love them do I get an atom too?

Your parents certainly have great taste!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Reno said:


> And now, for the end of the day, a brand new *RAKETA* "ATOM", directly from Russia (a gift from my parents, who've been on vacation there  )
> 
> I *love* my parents :-d


Awesome, I've been thinking about getting a new Raketa and your pictures make me want one even more!


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Reno said:


> And now, for the end of the day, a brand new *RAKETA* "ATOM", directly from Russia (a gift from my parents, who've been on vacation there  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

ZIM!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rise and shine comrades. Getting ready to work










On way...still on way...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Reno said:


> And now, for the end of the day, a brand new *RAKETA* "ATOM", directly from Russia (a gift from my parents, who've been on vacation there  )
> 
> I *love* my parents :-d


Beautiful watch Reno. Congrats! Too bad my parents not vacationing in Russia.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Lowly Pobeda.. that looks a lot better now that it's on a metal bracelet that I took from a similar Pobeda with a blue dial.

It looks much better on this one.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

My girl's WRUW


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

drbobguy said:


> If I love them do I get an atom too?
> 
> Your parents certainly have great taste!





GuessWho said:


> Awesome, I've been thinking about getting a new Raketa and your pictures make me want one even more!





timanthes said:


> AWESOME!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!





putra3007 said:


> Beautiful watch Reno. Congrats! Too bad my parents not vacationing in Russia.


Thanks a lot, guys


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

martinz said:


> My girl's WRUW


That's the nicest watch I've seen in a long time.

Seriously.

I mean that.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Hey wait a minute...

That almost deserves its own topic.. 

The below not quite as impressive though..

(Because it's a Seiko)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*RAKETA* "ATOM" b-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lovely Atom, Reno!
Particularly like that starry caseback
Good morning, putra and other comrades starting the working day! I'm just going to bed after my nightshift
This copper dialled Pobeda just in from the Ukraine for me


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## elGrafico (Dec 16, 2013)

Reno said:


> And now, for the end of the day, a brand new *RAKETA* "ATOM", directly from Russia (a gift from my parents, who've been on vacation there  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's truly beautiful!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

OhDark30 said:


> Lovely Atom, Reno!
> Particularly like that starry caseback


Thanks OD30 



> Good morning, putra and other comrades starting the working day! I'm just going to bed after my nightshift
> This copper dialled Pobeda just in from the Ukraine for me


Gorgeous Pobeda :-!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

I love this one!










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> View attachment 1573539


Love that strap! :-!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

On the way back from the customs...









Gorgeous watch signed by Igor Zubovsky and Craig Hester!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Reaching workplace soon with KL Times Square in the foreground. TGIF...cant wait for a beer later. Cheers comrades and have a great Friday.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Driving along the city moat in Chiang Mai/Thailand.


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

New 1MWF chronograph from ruscamera. It was stuck in the Russian post for over a month, being "exported" again and again. Once it was finally exported for real, Canada Post tried to deliver it to the wrong house. I'm not sure where they went, but fortunately nobody was home where they went. I then had to track it down through the post office, convince them that it was mine, and finally get the package. Postal systems suck everywhere.

Mr Grishin (ruscamera) has a reputation of having the best adjusted 3133 chronograph mechanisms out there. This watch is no exception - I would have thought it was a column wheel movement if I didn't know that it was a 3133. The watch has a nice case, nice chunky crown, a great movement, and it is an excellent watch overall. When I got the watch 4 hours ago, I initially had only two criticisms. The provided strap was ridiculously thick, and the chronograph seconds hand stuttered (just like it did on my other 3133 powered Moscow Classic). Replacing the strap with one of usable thickness was easy. Thanks to polmax3133's advice, I was also able to quickly fix the seconds hand stutter by tweaking the chrono friction spring. When I opened the movement, I saw that the chrono cam adjustment on this watch was about as perfect as I've ever seen on anyone's 3133. No wonder the button action feels so great. With both my criticisms fixed, this watch is now perfect in my eyes.

















It's also worth noting that the lume in this watch is quite decent as Russian watches go. While not quite as bright as my Seiko Monster, the lume is equivalent to most good Swiss watches. It may well be using real SuperLuminova. Here is a comparison of the lume on my 1MWF Kirova chronograph next to my Vostok Komandirskie. Both were exposed to the same light, and this picture was taken a couple minutes after the light was switched off.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats, wizee! There's no doubt about it, those 1MWF/Ruscamera chronos are the cat`s meow! The replacement strap fits well too.

Btw, folks, the WRUW photography has improved greatly in recent months! Keep up the good work! b-)


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the club! I've had mine for a year and it's still going strong. I do think it's a recycled 3133 though, from an older watch, but I haven't opened it up in a while. It had a non-3133 bridgeplate, and I think older silvered runners. But it's obviously been serviced and I couldn't care less as these are the cheapest "new" 3133's out there now and they are quite nice watches.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Newly finished Zvezda reconstruction (mild). Cleaned, serviced, hands replaced from donor, and a period strap. Makes you wonder what they were thinking back then:





































High quality movement capable of excellent performance, built like a tank:










For those of you that followed this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/i-want-recommend-watchmaking-tool-1055071.html ,

hands placed nice and secure and parallel, including the tiny second hand, first time, no problem. Right there behind my Timegrapher as the most valuable tool I own.


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

My beloved black civilian 3133


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

koutouzoff said:


> My beloved black civilian 3133


Very, _very_ nice, koutouzoff!

Picture didn't follow text but here it is:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Raketa* _ATOM_ this afternoon :


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be a super weekend. Lovely weather for the scooter today. Have a great weekend all where ever you are.
Cheers. b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Evening change, on a Maroon ZULU :


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

110SE at the Panama Canal. Something waterproof in case I fall in!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

elGrafico said:


> That's truly beautiful!!


Absolutely love this. Where does one purchase one from? (In relation to the Atom).


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

50th anniversary today. Cheap strap so it can go in the rotation this weekend.


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

Arrived today so this is firmly on the wrist my first 1967










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Not very russian today..


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Not very russian today..


Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

Just got my very first Zero today!


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

My first Amphibia and its invisible bezel! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Mrs. wearing a Vostok on a night out.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

Yesterday

Today


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Last night - Poljot Aviator I








Now - subwave 3133!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1575272


 wow.

Very nice, emoscambio :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey Reno, where can I get one of those?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

A beautiful hot sunny day here in Lincolnshire, but there are trillions of tiny corn bugs around - they get into your hair, face, eyes, and literally every orifice you care to expose to them - therefore I'm wearing my vintage Vostok 2209 in the hope it's still watertight and the little blighters won't get into the dial or movement. The rest of my watches stay locked in their display cases!!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

lucky watch said:


> Hey Reno, where can I get one of those?


Here you go : Atom N066 - RAKETA SHOP - Official Internet-Shop

;-)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Good afternoon friends. 1963 Chinese air force. Hey I know it's not a Rusky but it has got a red star. Cheers.


----------



## Jtnumber9 (Jul 1, 2014)

My latest arrival.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

All my comrades in here have been making me jealous with the photos they post of these beautiful European landscapes in this thread. So its inspired me to get out and travel to far away places this summer...









...and try strange new foreign foods







And by "far away places" I mean 3 stops up town on the subway.







Last weekend in NY's central park.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

This morning - the Dude...


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Testing this little beauty after a long documented full service ;-).










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sunday is golfing day. Have a great sunday comrades.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

This arrived on Friday. The old diver got a face-lift. The dial and hands have new illumination.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

No pictures of beautiful lakes or outskirts. Just my simple dinner for today..claypot chicken rice with my albratos and yes...no beer.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

putra3007 said:


> No pictures of beautiful lakes or outskirts. Just my simple dinner for today..claypot chicken rice with my albratos and yes...no beer.


Wow, that looks delicious - I too will be eating simply, but very tastily today - it's char siu with boiled rice, fresh cucumber and chili sauce for me. Enjoy your food sir, and BTW, nice Albatross!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Geoff Adams said:


> Wow, that looks delicious - I too will be eating simply, but very tastily today - it's char siu with boiled rice, fresh cucumber and chili sauce for me. Enjoy your food sir, and BTW, nice Albatross!


Wow Geoff. I am really impressed. Char siu is my favourite. I will definitely have some tomorrow. Such dish are common in this part of Asia. Enjoy your simple tasty dinner.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

putra3007 said:


> Wow Geoff. I am really impressed. Char siu is my favourite. I will definitely have some tomorrow. Such dish are common in this part of Asia. Enjoy your simple tasty dinner.


Thanks Putra. I actually spent a year living in KL when I was a boy, I was born in Singapore and grew up there for the first 11 years of my life, except for the year in Malaysia. When I lived in the Far East, my Mother used to take me to street stalls for food all the time. This is where I really got a taste for real Chinese street food, and curry. I just visited my daughter in Manchester, where I found the most excellent Chinese restaurant with all the meat hanging in the window. I had roast duck, char siu and steamed choi sum with oyster sauce and boiled rice. It took me back to my boyhood. I miss all that on a daily basis. And oh how I miss the man down the road from where I lived in Singapore, with the curry stand - my Mum used to give me $1 and I used to go on my own to eat squid curry and rice with him. For me, simplicity but with fantastic ingredients is the key to great food! - I envy you!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all , 090 again on a olive nato . Have a nice Sunday .DW ..


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Geoff Adams said:


> Thanks Putra. I actually spent a year living in KL when I was a boy, I was born in Singapore and grew up there for the first 11 years of my life, except for the year in Malaysia. When I lived in the Far East, my Mother used to take me to street stalls for food all the time. This is where I really got a taste for real Chinese street food, and curry. I just visited my daughter in Manchester, where I found the most excellent Chinese restaurant with all the meat hanging in the window. I had roast duck, char siu and steamed choi sum with oyster sauce and boiled rice. It took me back to my boyhood. I miss all that on a daily basis. And oh how I miss the man down the road from where I lived in Singapore, with the curry stand - my Mum used to give me $1 and I used to go on my own to eat squid curry and rice with him. For me, simplicity but with fantastic ingredients is the key to great food! - I envy you!


Wow Geoff. Puzzle solved...we are thus connected in a way or another...lol. Most of my relatives are in Singapore. Am visiting them in a week or so. Great street food indeed. If you visit KL, lets walk down memory lane. Cheers my friend.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Sturmanski gets a new bracelet...


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

After some tricks


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

^^ Wow!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lazy Sunday


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Nato bands in any other color than plain black, gray and olive are hard to find in these parts, so when I saw this one I knew it would be a match made in heaven for my 'dirskie.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Today's pick..


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Reno said:


>


Argh...will someone please tell me where I can buy one of these? Or is it like a secret or something?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Astute-C said:


> Argh...will someone please tell me where I can buy one of these? Or is it like a secret or something?


No secret ;-)

Here is the link to Raketa's online store : Atom N066 - RAKETA SHOP - Official Internet-Shop


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Day 9 of our three week holiday here in Portugal. So the Vostok Amfibia 1967 again. Shall take some fresh pickies later today. Gimme summat to do besides eat, drink and sunbathe. Yawn.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Have a good week, folks!


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Have a good week, folks!


Aahhh still looking for this beauty!!!!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry, not meaning to torture you Xenofon! 
I don't see any on eBay at the mo, but keep checking ebay uk for 'blue Sekonda' and one is bound to surface in someone's loft at some point


----------



## xanthe (Jan 19, 2014)

Good to be able to wear this now - thanks to comrade schnurrp for advice on reducing the size of the band!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Rising star waiting for dinner. Have a great monday evening Comrades.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

My second 24 hour watch, my first made in Russia 








Got my first 24 last week in a bargain bin at a watch fair








It's a 60s Swiss-made Eurastyle, with pin lever movement, amazingly within 1 min/day


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Greetings from the beach... :-d









Unfortunately, it's just wishful thinking (*FAKE *b-))







after a long day at work and it's only monday ...you get strange ideas 

Phil


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

I honor of my watch, I took off my shoe and started banging it on a podium whilst giving an inspired speech about how unacceptible it was that the original factory that produced 3133's closed while this organization sat by idle and let it happen!!! Then they had their blue helmet stormtroopers show up and drag me away....and by that I mean an NYPD officer asked me to put my sneaker back on and reminded me that the UN is closed on Sundays.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

Always seems more fun when there's either a full or a new moon.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Reno said:


> No secret ;-)
> 
> Here is the link to Raketa's online store : Atom N066 - RAKETA SHOP - Official Internet-Shop


€575! Is this the same 2609 movement that is in my 1980's perpetual calendar which only set me back €60? Looks like it will be beyond my means afterall!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Melbourne Watch co on Australian saltwater fish leather strap (which I produced for them and for Rpaige)


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

A new arrival for me, a soviet era Raketa Big Zero in really nice condition from Samun. Threw it on an inexpensive mesh for work today. 
Running great after a day, too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

090 today.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Time for a cider and my Luch on a comfortable nylon strap on this hot afternoon


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

It didn't seem that anyone in France wanted this beauty...









...so I was thankful when the seller agreed to ship it over here!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

polmax3133 said:


> It didn't seem that anyone in France wanted this beauty...
> 
> View attachment 1579350
> 
> ...


Its a beauty Steve. Always wanted this but cant seem to get a good bargain. PI watches are beauties. Congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Sunny, innit.

Ric


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Copper dialled Pobeda on brown nylon


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Newly-arrived Raketa dress watch:














































Similar domestic model in '72 catalog:


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Sportivnie today.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Coffee









Beer


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

putra3007 said:


> Its a beauty Steve. Always wanted this but cant seem to get a good bargain. PI watches are beauties. Congrats and wear it in good health.


Thanks, putra3007! Anything under the €250 mark seems to be a good deal these days.

Another P.I. tonight:









And at the roadside earlier this morning...









...a seemingly disoriented Red Fox.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Zero hour today. Have a great day Comrades


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raketa Jet today
There was a thread on Vintage yesterday about your first vintage watch - this was mine (The Aviator isn't 25 yet)
I still smile every time I glance at it


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967, for the last day of July.

Ric


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Reached home from work and this was delivered earlier by the postman. Very happy with its condition and the backcase. Will figure out what strap suits later on.


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Poljot export with flight line operations


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

The Luch which just arrived yesterday. Now I need to find a decent strap for it.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

jmreynolds said:


> Poljot export with flight line operations
> View attachment 1581137
> View attachment 1581138


Wow! Cool or what?


----------



## Vorsprung (Oct 19, 2011)

Nothing too fancy, had to remove the bezel for cleaning after I was in the ocean and decided I like the 80s bezel better.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Got lucky with the weather today... bad thunderstorms to the south, but perfect up here! :-!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

polmax3133 said:


> Got lucky with the weather today... bad thunderstorms to the south, but perfect up here! :-!
> 
> View attachment 1583147


 Comrade Polmax, that is a very beautiful Chronograph! If I were going to buy a newer Sturmanskie Chrono, it would probably be that. What is it please, and can you get them easily enough?


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Always a privilege to wear the Okeah. Have a great weekend friends.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Geoff Adams said:


> Comrade Polmax, that is a very beautiful Chronograph! If I were going to buy a newer Sturmanskie Chrono, it would probably be that. What is it please, and can you get them easily enough?


This is one of my favourite too, comrade Geoff! We actually have two in the family; one from my collection, and the other I gifted to my son upon graduating high school.

The watch is the Volmax version of the Poljot SS-18/20 titanium chronographs produced since 1993. As with most of the carry-overs from the Poljot-era, Volmax had improved on the original to create, in my opinion, a truly outstanding piece.

Both pieces were purchased from the Maier shop, but I see now that they are sold out. I'll let you know if I happen upon one during my eBay travels.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

polmax3133 said:


> This is one of my favourite too, comrade Geoff! We actually have two in the family; one from my collection, and the other I gifted to my son upon graduating high school.
> 
> The watch is the Volmax version of the Poljot SS-18/20 titanium chronographs produced since 1993. As with most of the carry-overs from the Poljot-era, Volmax had improved on the original to create, in my opinion, a truly outstanding piece.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much indeed kind sir - I very much appreciate that! They are truly gorgeous watches, and what a stunning graduation present to get, lucky boy!!! This has started me thinking about a nice graduation present for my daughter - she graduates with a nursing degree next year, a nice medical watch for her me thinks. Thanks again!


----------



## markjnorman (Jan 1, 2014)

710 Silver Radio Room on an 090 bracelet


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I put this on tonight. This watch definitely feels different to me than my modern Amphibias. In general it has a higher quality feel to it. The crown has sharp, crisp grooves in it. The movement has a better feel to it when I wind it. The dial is richer looking with better detail. And the best thing is that this watch has run reliably since new. It's like a dear old friend to me.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning everyone - hoping for a hot one after a changeable couple of days. Going prepared with the Luch on a nylon strap








For your nursing daughter, Geoff, how about a Chaika medical watch, with pulsemeter reading?


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Morning everyone - hoping for a hot one after a changeable couple of days. Going prepared with the Luch on a nylon strap
> 
> For your nursing daughter, Geoff, how about a Chaika medical watch, with pulsemeter reading?


 Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes Kath, those watches are really her - especially the gold tinted one. I will begin looking out for one of those now - thank you!!!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

This just came in the mail today, my first Russian!

Pretty sure an amphibian will be headed my way soon as well.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

smatrixt said:


> This just came in the mail today, my first Russian!
> 
> Pretty sure an amphibian will be headed my way soon as well.


Nice one! You must really be excited comrade, you posted in the July thread.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Wrong thread!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah, I know, I was just browsing this thread out of boredom and decided to post it. Didn't remember I was in the July thread!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> Yeah, I know, I was just browsing this thread out of boredom and decided to post it. Didn't remember I was in the July thread!


Haha I posted my picture in this thread first because it was bumped and my brain was half-asleep!


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

Amphibia 090


----------

